# Best vps tutorial site?



## vpsnewb (Jun 10, 2013)

There are so many vps tutorial sites and I feel that most only have a little bit of content. The one I use most is Linode's library but was wondering if there was something that had a lot of content like Linode's but with different tutorials for different things.

Any recommendations?


----------



## mikho (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in the progress of building it 

/shameless shill


----------



## MannDude (Jun 10, 2013)

mikho said:


> I'm in the progress of building it
> 
> /shameless shill


Some neat stuff there


----------



## vanarp (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not aware of any place other than Linode Library with so many well categorized tutorials.

You might want to check out the community provided tutorials at http://lowendtalk.com/categories/tutorial

One thing I learned here is to check the Knowledgebase/Wiki/Forums sections of providers irrespective of you are a customer or not. Because some of them have written good tutorials for the benefit of their own customers. Yes, they are mostly specific to their own services but are easily understandable to customize to your needs. For example:

https://my.securedragon.net/knowledgebase.php

https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php

http://board.prometeus.net/viewforum.php?f=8

Finally there are many places on internet that provide the Linux tutorials. Almost all of them are applicable to the VPS. Some good sites I came across are:

http://www.howtoforge.com/

http://www.cyberciti.biz/

http://www.debianadmin.com/

http://ubuntuforums.org

I hope that helps


----------



## nocom (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## vpsnewb (Jun 10, 2013)

nocom said:


> Google  Ctrl-C Ctrl-V


True. I guess I was just looking for a good central resource that had tutorials listed so I can learn to do things. Usually use Google to fix things when I break them or can't figure them out. Wanted good tutorials to teach me how to setup and manage new stuff.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 10, 2013)

Just like linode's library, digitalocean has a pretty good one too.

https://www.digitalocean.com/community

Very community oriented guides it seems as mistakes are pointed out and fixed fairly quickly.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I usually just google as if i needed anything

but lowendguide can be a place to start off too

thanks to @mikho for the effort on that


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 10, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Just like linode's library, digitalocean has a pretty good one too.
> 
> https://www.digitalocean.com/community
> 
> Very community oriented guides it seems as mistakes are pointed out and fixed fairly quickly.


Just what I was going to recommend. Best part is, if you see that they're missing a useful tutorial, you can write it for them and make $50.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 10, 2013)

Another useful site: http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/


----------



## jcaleb (Feb 6, 2014)

http://vpsnotes.com/


----------



## QuatroVPS (Feb 21, 2014)

nixcraft is good


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Feb 21, 2014)

Everyone is loading their own kb content or copying content from others and just changing a few things around. You never know when one goes bottom up and stops hostings the knowledge. Google is the first line of defense as long as you know the right question to ask.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

digitalocean.com is a pretty good place for guides on VPS's


----------



## tonyg (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't understand why you would want to look for a *vps* tutorial site.

Think in terms of OS i.e. Debian, CentOS, FreeBSD etc.

Learn the OS you want to run. Don't get used to front ends...learn the shell (command line).


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Feb 24, 2014)

Well so far vpsBoard.com is the best


----------



## Royal (Feb 25, 2014)

why would you need an VPS tutorial? VPS's are the most easiest thing's to manage. 

i learned how too mange them naturally "my mind practically told me automatically what to do"

no tutorial was needed


----------



## juan (Feb 25, 2014)

Royal said:


> why would you need an VPS tutorial? VPS's are the most easiest thing's to manage.
> 
> i learned how too mange them naturally "my mind practically told me automatically what to do"
> 
> no tutorial was needed


----------

